# The new breeding cage



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

*The new breeding cage (picts)*

I just finished building some portable nest boxes and editing the new breeding cage. Thought i would try putting a male on the bull system and see what happens. ... The Foster parents are also ready.

It was a lot of fun building and putting together. I had some reservations about using the plastic as a deterrent to dust and feathers, i wasn't sure if it generate heat or not. But i left the front open and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks really neat - well done! My husband and I are working on mine at the moment - will post some pics too when done. Can't imagine the plastic will be a problem if there is also ventilation.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Do they get sunshine and fresh air, like in an aviary?


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well the male paired with the saddle right away but began chasing the other hen around so i removed her. 

The breeding cage is completley mobile, so i could move it outside if they need it. But ultimately they will only be in there till she lays and i will foster the eggs, and remove them both.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

For bull system I think racers use males that they know are absolutely really good. They want to spread his gene so to speak. Are you doing this because you know your male is really good or because you lack enough cocks?


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have enough cocks, but i want to see how his babies would do from various hens. And i breed more for color genetics rather than racing. They may be tossed from some closer distances, but really only fly around the yard.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice Little cage you cage you got there. Good luck with you color breeding. Show us pics of the babies when they hatch.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok. I got it. In racing if his children turn out really good, then he becomes what they call potent cocks. Yeah, I love to see pictures of your color breeding results. My birds ended up with multi-color because they mated with each others.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yesterday the hen laid her first egg after being paired only since Sunday. Seems pretty early to me, but i guess it was the right cage for the activity. Haha


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Squab81 said:


> Yesterday the hen laid her first egg after being paired only since Sunday. Seems pretty early to me, but i guess it was the right cage for the activity. Haha


That is a bit soon. The earliest I've ever had a hen lay an egg after being paired is 6 days and even then, she was mated to a hen BEFORE I put her with the cock bird, so she was going to lay anyway. I would suspect that this hen would have laid an egg regardless of whether she was in the cage or not. 
Question is, was she mated to another hen? Did she mate with another cock?


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

The pair were in another small loft with one other pair. But this cock (Gavin) used to be paired to the other hen (Lilly), so he showed no interest in the hen (Freezepop) till i seperated them. After the move they did the deed three or four times in the next hour. And i thought i read a post somewhere that pigeons can do it 24hours before the egg is laid? I have never seen it that soon, but what would be the difference?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> The pair were in another small loft with one other pair. But this cock (Gavin) used to be paired to the other hen (Lilly), so he showed no interest in the hen (Freezepop) till i seperated them. After the move they did the deed three or four times in the next hour. And i thought i read a post somewhere that pigeons can do it 24hours before the egg is laid? I have never seen it that soon, but what would be the difference?


um, I guess it depends on how far along the egg was, could of hit it just right or the 2nd egg only got fertilized, Im a bit confused though did she have different mate in the small loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Squab81 said:


> The pair were in another small loft with one other pair. But this cock (Gavin) used to be paired to the other hen (Lilly), so he showed no interest in the hen (Freezepop) till i seperated them. After the move they did the deed three or four times in the next hour. *And i thought i read a post somewhere that pigeons can do it 24hours before the egg is laid?* I have never seen it that soon, but what would be the difference?


That was probably ME that posted that. I'm almost CERTAIN that I have read that, but since my most recent episode with an oops baby that came from an egg that was laid at LEAST 4 days AFTER there was a cock around AND it hatched.........well, I'm not so sure anymore. 
I'm going to get my book out later and look it up because I know I've read that.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

And we think egg laying is so simple


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

She (Freezepop) was single in the smaller loft. Gavin wasnt interested in her until i removed them for alone time. He was once paired to the other hen in the small loft so his attentions were drawn strictly to Lilly. If you think thats complicated, try following the fantails.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like a soap opera to me...........


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Freezepop laid the second egg late last night and they have started nesting.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you know your going to have to candle them in 5 days or so and tell us if they are fertile.......that was a might quick homemaking there for those two.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sure, ive never done it before, but ill give it a shot.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> Sure, ive never done it before, but ill give it a shot.


you don't have to if you don't feel comfortable doing it, if you do, see if she gets off to eat and use a pin light flashlight, darken the room and hold the light to the egg and if you see some red veins they are fertile. don't drop the egg! if she wing slaps you it could throw the egg out of your hand or if you jerk away from the wing slap.....been there done that.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

squab, i was going through my inbox and saw your old message to me about frills. Did you ever end up getting some.?


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> you don't have to if you don't feel comfortable doing it, if you do, see if she gets off to eat and use a pin light flashlight, darken the room and hold the light to the egg and if you see some red veins they are fertile. don't drop the egg! if she wing slaps you it could *throw the egg *out of your hand or if you jerk away from the wing slap.....been there done that.


Haha, yea... ive been there too. Makes you mad at the bird, but it wasnt her fault.  Im pretty comfortable with the birds and handling thier eggs so im willing to try it. For the most part all of my eggs have been fertile so ive never really given it a thought. What exactly is a pinlight flashlight? Guess i should research.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> squab, i was going through my inbox and saw your old message to me about frills. Did you ever end up getting some.?


I didnt, but i was interested in getting a pair possibly to use as droppers or just something different to look at.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> Haha, yea... ive been there too. Makes you mad at the bird, but it wasnt her fault.  Im pretty comfortable with the birds and handling thier eggs so im willing to try it. For the most part all of my eggs have been fertile so ive never really given it a thought. What exactly is a pinlight flashlight? Guess i should research.


it is just one of those real small maglite or small flashlight.
link pic http://www.mine-explorer.co.uk/reviews/AA-Maglite-Review/AA-Maglite.jpg
link using it on the egg.
http://www.ballpython.ca/images/breeding/breeding_pictorial/candle_b.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I fostered the eggs this evening under another pair that finished laying. And Freezepop and Gavin are back to thier consecutive lofts. Now i have a pairing cage to clean. No babies planned for the immediate future, but one never knows.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> I fostered the eggs this evening under another pair that finished laying. And Freezepop and Gavin are back to thier consecutive lofts. Now i have a pairing cage to clean. No babies planned for the immediate future, but one never knows.


what are doing???? the foster pair need to be on the same time table as the laying pair...the foster pair sounds like they are geard up to feed babies not sit on eggs for another 18 days.Or does finished laying mean just laid the 2nd egg,? like freezpop?.... and freezepop needed to be left in the breeding cage/ nest with dummie eggs so whe will have a break from laying. she may lay another clutch too soon, which is not real good for a hen and can up the chances of egg binding. eveytime a hen lays eggs she takes calcium away from their bodies and it takes time to replenish it. they arn't chickens..... I guess I just don't get what your trying to do. not to mention the stress of mating and laying and sitting mode only to be yanked up and put someplace else with out your nest to guard or sit on....ugh.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Candle Results*

Yes the Fosters were on the same breeding schedule as Freezepop was. So all is well in Pigeon Hollow. I did take pictures of the candled eggs today. It looks like she was fifty percent??


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a cool looking cage


----------

